# honest dildo question



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering if I can get some advice about dildos from women who have used dildos before...what does wanting a very big dildo mean....what exactly is a big dildo....my wife came up to me the other day and mentioned..."I think it would be fun to get a new sex toy...I need a big dildo"....any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe she didn't really mean "big" and just used that adjective generically. Or maybe she did. IDK Inquire further.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I suggest going with her to pick one out. If she said she needs one, plan a mystery trip to look at them. Besides, porn stores are fun.

What I had my husband do, was go and pick one out HE thought suited me, he spends more time in there that I'd ever want to, so he aught to know what'd fit, work etc and what wouldn't.

so if your going to buy it yourself, go and find what you think would please your female best. and stay away from dildos that glow in the dark...I've heard quite the amount of horror stories, and glowing under the sheets.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Just to quell any insecurities you may have if "sex toys" were all that woman wouldn't get married.

We have a nice selection and I'm into more than she is. HAVE FUN!!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Wanting a big dildo doesn't mean anything except wanting a big dildo. lol It's not a slight against you, it's not anything to worry about. The word "big" may not even have been what she really meant, it might just be what came to mind, or the best way she could think of to phrase it. My best advice to you would be to ask her exactly what she meant and what she's looking for, or if you want to surprise her, just pick something you think would work well, something you are relatively certain she'd enjoy, think was fun and interesting, but not scary. I agree with the no glow in the dark thing. That would not make me happy. lol


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry - title caught my eye and got me wondering if there's ever been a dishonest dildo question asked here on the board?


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe she wants what she said, a big one,. Just ask her how long and how thick she wants it.


----------



## robalocc (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about it, even if you were 20" , chances are she would want 25" dildo, its just a toy, a fantasy plastic thing, why would a women want a smaller dldo than reality? its not a way for her to feel a bigger ####, its just a toy, and fantasy land. dont sweat it. I would bet if she had a choice for you to be 12" always she would never want that.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Sorry - title caught my eye and got me wondering if there's ever been a dishonest dildo question asked here on the board?


Same thought popped into my head. No other rational reason to be here....

----------------
Now playing: George Benson with The McCoy Tyner Trio - Hipside
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Chet8625 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would not suggest picking one out for her. I picked one out for mu wife and she hated it.

There are plenty of stores or websites that you can go on and browse. See what she wants. Something long? Wide? Vibrates?

Measure yourself or a bottle you have so you understand the length and girth that she may be comfortable with.

Have fun.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Please talk it over with her and ask for details.It's easy to go big,not easy to go back.Husbands and wifes have split over it.Using something larger for sometime will make her lose for you.She will compare what she feels with it and you.It can be alto of fun,or a lot hell.Been there done it.Let her pick it out.Good luck.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave321 said:


> Please talk it over with her and ask for details.It's easy to go big,not easy to go back.Husbands and wifes have split over it.Using something larger for sometime will make her lose for you.She will compare what she feels with it and you.It can be alto of fun,or a lot hell.Been there done it.Let her pick it out.Good luck.


Huh? I've yet to find a women who chooses a piece of UR3, Jelly, or Silicone over a real man!

We have tons of toys........I should get paid from A&E.com No matter how big I buy (that's my thing), small, vibrating, oscillating, it doesn't matter in the end she'll say "I really just want you!"

For my wife it's 99% clitoral anyway.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

It means you have a little penis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

